# 3rd Trimester SOS!



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Since October, and growing progressively worse, I have had to go to the bathroom for a bowel movement after every meal, and oftentimes, in between.I am beginning my 8th month of pregnancy, so I'm really worried I am not digesting enough food nutrients for my baby. In my overly panicked mind, how can this baby be nourished if I'm crapping all the food out all the time?My history: In the late 90s I had an anal fistulectomy, where one part of my sphincter was cut into and weakened. The surgeon then didn't care that I'd become incontinent, the day after recovery (sipped a bowl of chicken noodle soup and out gushed nothing but pure bile liquid before I even had a chance to run to the bathroom, and only got worse from there), and chalked it up to a reaction to my anesthesia. I'd then had surgery to try and tighten up my sphincter by another surgeon (the earlier one had retired). It helped somewhat but I still suffer from IBS-diarrhea.Usually, though, I can count on at least eating dinner without an incident.In my first trimester, I thought it was the worst it would get with my bowel movements, having had to go to the bathroom all the way up through lunch.But now, it's worse. I had crapped so often last week, I exacerbated a pre-existing hemorrhoid (will never get this removed, because that's when the whole surgery cycle started) and bled profusely every time I sat on the toilet, even to pee.I keep hoping I can eat at least one meal a day without having to rush to the bathroom right after. Sometimes, I don't even get that much time, as I must pause in the middle of eating to go.It's usually just remains of feces that looks like feces from a previous bowel movement, nothing too diarrhea-looking. I do get a sudden rush down my bowels and it gets liquid some days.I plan on asking my ob-gyn next week if I'm absorbing any nutrients for my baby, because that's my main concern.Lesser in importance but still crucial is, I need to go out and do things, such as attend a breastfeeding class and shop for a maternity bra, but I keep fearing this constant bowel movement urge will interfere drastically with the tasks I've to do in the near future. Not only do I have to keep in mind where the restrooms are, but I also have to time when I eat and when I go out.Anybody?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Coggie I responded to this post in the Irritable Bowel Forum, just so you know. Hope you are giving that Doc a call by now & are on your way to feeling better.







BQ


----------

